# kids bunk bed question on design



## Sbilly (Dec 29, 2011)

i have this bunk bed i saw a pic of and really like it but i dont want the vertical ladder on it. do u think that if i remove the ladder that the top bunk will have enough support. i want to make a storage stair case on the end instead. thamks for ur input billy


----------



## Infernal2 (May 20, 2012)

It depends on whether or not the length and depth of that overhang is exceeded by it's support. You could, if you were willing to go and extra step,the top bunk's base could be cantilevered between the studs (using the bottom bunk's back as a base). You could also use corner brackets at the support point or if you wanted to do a thicker base for the top, make it floating. Finally, you could also use the ceiling to support the top corner.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

I would perhaps make the overlay a little less significant so that the overhang ratio is a little gentler, and then add in a couple of L brackets and then I would hide them… somehow… so the person on the bottom bunk doesn't have to stare at them.


----------



## fredf (Mar 29, 2008)

How about using a torsion box for the base of the top bunk-that should resist the twisting from the unsupported corner


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

How old are the kids? Mine love to jump on the beds, and I'd be awful nervous having that corner unsupported. I'd say torsion box or somehow embed a steel angle iron the front length of the bed (use it to support the upper platform and them box it in with wood to hide it)

I'm also surprised there isn't a railing for the top bunk. My Niece went to college this year and she and her roommate bunked their dorm beds to make more floor space. Her roommate fell out of bed at least twice during the year, which was quite a fall. Just saying, even older kids can roll out of bed, without a railing it could be bad news.

Another option combining both those observations would be to install a front apron (sticking up), making the upper bed deck into a tray. The front apron would act as a railing, and would help make the bottom more rigid. Just install it for strength. An apron sticking down would help to, but it would be a head knocker for the lower bed.


----------



## Sbilly (Dec 29, 2011)

They both will have some sort of railing to keep them from rolling out. How thick would u have to make the torsion box to make it work. I like the thinner look.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Unless you are planning on radically changing the design I think that you need some support for that corner. It doesn't necessarily need to be a ladder, a post would work. Kids are rambunctious, you cannot count on them not jumping on it.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Thin = support required.
Torsion box/2X4 cantilevered frame = no support.

Don't think you can have it both ways on this. HOWEVER - if you make that wall and the end cap on the top bunk a bit taller I bet you can do it. You would be supporting the shelf of the platform from above instead of below.


----------

